# Can't decide between INFP and INTP... again.



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

But this time I filled out a long survey instead of listing a bunch of random facts about me related to T/F.

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
How the type descriptions say INFPs want harmony and to serve humanity. I don’t really want to help people and I don’t value harmony that much and think being in harmony all the time gets kinda boring.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
I guess I just want to be able to do whatever I want and have a good time because I think I get the most happiness from getting those two things. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
Whenever I accomplish something I really wanted to get. It really gives me that "I can do anything!" feeling.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Responding in social situations and seeing someone doing a better job than me in something I’m really into.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
I mostly focus on how it will affect *me*. I tend to think like this when I’m picking between two choices: “Hmmmm… if I do this then __________ but I don’t know if I really should do it. What if ____________?”. If I still can’t decide after a certain amount of time then I will most likely end up getting a close friend or two to help me decide.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
If it’s for school, then I’m only concerned about if it’s good enough to get me at least a B (a C is okay too as long as I don’t keep on getting C’s on my projects) and getting it done. But if it’s a project of my own, I only care if I’m actually having fun working on the project.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
That time my friends and I were playing LIFE on my friend’s iPod during third period and we were being really loud. I remember it fairly well.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
It depends. To learn how to do something like tying a tie, it’s best for me to actually try to do it myself. To learn something like how something works, it’s best for me to watch a video or see diagrams/graphs/charts/etc. And I like to use flash cards to memorize things like facts and key terms.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
I’m really messy at home, but I’m not as messy at school.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
Both. I check if the principles behind the idea make sense and if I can't find any flaws, then I try to recall things (that are/could be related to the idea) that happened in the past and try to compare those things to the new idea to see how likely the new idea will work.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
If I really think about it, you're still getting harmony from both of them, but just in different ways but whenever I hear the word harmony, my first thought is when everyone agrees with each other so I guess I find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
I tend to do both. I definitely prefer one-on-one communication because most of the time in group discussions, I am more self-conscious and feel ignored most of the time.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
Depends on my mood and I think action speaks more than words. I tend to look at people's body language more than what they actually say.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
Go with my friends. I can always watch my favorite show later.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
I act pretty moody and tend to raise my voice while talking to others when I’m stressed out.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
I will dislike someone if they have at least one of these traits below:

- Controlling
- Bossy
- Manipulative
- Easily butthurt
- Dishonest
- Sugarcoat things a lot
- Nosy
- Automatically think they’re superior just because they are older/have a higher rank than me

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Hm, I can’t really come up with a lot of things but I guess I like to talk about things like “What if” scenarios.

*18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life?*
Whatever is happening to the people and places around me.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*
They just say I’m really quiet, weird, and lazy which I definitely agree with. They have never said and I can’t imagine them saying I’m outgoing, hardworking, down-to-earth, responsible, and patient.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
Surfing the internet, doing some research, watching TV, playing video games, listening to music, and maybe take some pictures with my camera, video edit, and Photoshop.


----------



## Eye of the Potato (Mar 14, 2011)

Have you considered entp? 

Read this type description and let me know what you think. 

Intuitive Logical Extratim - Wikisocion


Edit- Actually from reading it again, I would say intp.

http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=ILI


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

Eye of the Potato said:


> Have you considered entp?
> 
> Read this type description and let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


I have considered ENTP a few times, but not too seriously. The ENTP description is pretty accurate for me but I think the INTP one fits me more.


----------



## Eye of the Potato (Mar 14, 2011)

Pikazoid said:


> I have considered ENTP a few times, but not too seriously. The ENTP description is pretty accurate for me but I think the INTP one fits me more.


Do you think being a female makes it more difficult to choose between T and F?

I've noticed a few enfp males who thought they were entp because they had suppressed their feeling side for so long.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Why do we make determining our type so difficult? Instead of going down the garden path you are on, what if you simply consider that with all things considered equal, there is very little difference between INPs, except they prefer different temperaments. It is most likely one of the temperaments is primary and the other is your secondary. So go *here* and make that determination.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

Eye of the Potato said:


> Do you think being a female makes it more difficult to choose between T and F?
> 
> I've noticed a few enfp males who thought they were entp because they had suppressed their feeling side for so long.


Hmmmm, I guess since society (at least in the US) expects females to have an F preference and vice versa. Maybe me being 13 also makes it more difficult for me to choose between T and F.



Functianalyst said:


> Why are do we make determining our type so difficult? Instead of going down the garden path you are on, what if you simply consider that with all things equal, there is very little difference between INPs, except they prefer different temperaments. It is most likely one of the temperaments is primary and the other is your secondary. So go *here* and make that determination.


I think NT should be my primary temperament and SP actually should be my secondary.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

ILI is actually INTJ. ILI is INTp is INTJ. INTP is INTj in that system.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Pikazoid said:


> I think NT should be my primary temperament and SP actually should be my secondary.


Do you dispute you are NT? If not, then you are INTP. But this is indicative of gender expectations interfering. Rule of thumb, females are expected to be a certain way, so many females will give biased responses leading to feeling and males to thinking. If a female struggles in the area of T/F, they are most likely thinkers and men are generally feelers.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah... I'm pretty sure I'm INTP now. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Eye of the Potato (Mar 14, 2011)

phantom_cat said:


> ILI is actually INTJ. ILI is INTp is INTJ. INTP is INTj in that system.


That's what people who haven't studied it always say. I'll write a blog about it when I have the time.


----------



## Eye of the Potato (Mar 14, 2011)

Pikazoid said:


> Hmmmm, I guess since society (at least in the US) expects females to have an F preference and vice versa. Maybe me being 13 also makes it more difficult for me to choose between T and F.
> 
> 
> 
> I think NT should be my primary temperament and SP actually should be my secondary.



Being 13 would explain a lot alright. 13 is an awkward age. Some people would argue that you are too young to know what type you are but my daughter will be 13 in 2 days time and I've known her type for a few years. So I think it is possible, but going through a transitional phase would make it more difficult to determine. Your hormones will be all over the place for the next few years. These are the years when you figure out who you are. At least you will have a head start on everyone else, coming here and asking questions.


----------



## amucha (Jul 24, 2011)

Imo some of your responses seem very Fi. Or is that just me? Even though I'm a rather immature INTP (I am 16) and my functions still are not fully developed, it is quite clear that I have Fe, albeit a weak Fe.

It could just be because of your age, but worth noting regardless.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Eye of the Potato said:


> That's what people who haven't studied it always say. I'll write a blog about it when I have the time.


I studied it a bit. actually, there's no equivalent they say. but for this purpose, it's "almost" equal. I usually get INTJ MBTI, and INTp there. In socionics, the small letter is what is perceived, in my example Ni (dom), while in MBTI it's what is extroverted (Te). Someone who has studied it more than me even told me this. Based on the first two cognitive processes (most important) INTj is INTP and INTp is INTJ. but if you look at the rest, it's completely different, so no equal, like posted on the socionics site. I thought I read somewhere that if you get either INTP or INTJ on MBTI, you'll get one or the other there (could be the same or different.) Some INTPs claim ILI, while others say LII fits INTPs more.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

amucha said:


> Imo some of your responses seem very Fi. Or is that just me? Even though I'm a rather immature INTP (I am 16) and my functions still are not fully developed, it is quite clear that I have Fe, albeit a weak Fe.
> 
> It could just be because of your age, but worth noting regardless.


Hmmmm well, I'm good at Ti and Fi and I'm okay at Te but I suck at and feel uncomfortable with using Fe so I guess that makes me INTP...? lol


----------



## Eye of the Potato (Mar 14, 2011)

phantom_cat said:


> I studied it a bit. actually, there's no equivalent they say. but for this purpose, it's "almost" equal. I usually get INTJ MBTI, and INTp there. In socionics, the small letter is what is perceived, in my example Ni (dom), while in MBTI it's what is extroverted (Te). Someone who has studied it more than me even told me this. Based on the first two cognitive processes (most important) INTj is INTP and INTp is INTJ. but if you look at the rest, it's completely different, so no equal, like posted on the socionics site. I thought I read somewhere that if you get either INTP or INTJ on MBTI, you'll get one or the other there (could be the same or different.) Some INTPs claim ILI, while others say LII fits INTPs more.


One of the biggest differences between intp and intj is that an intp wont be frustrated when people throw their plans off, since they are used to throwing their own plans off. An intj would find that very frustrating, their Ti allows them to follow through on plans to the letter and it can be frustrating when other people can't do what they find so easy. This is natural for every type. I think this is where you see the difference between a Ni/Si/Ne/Se leading type and a Ti/Te/Fi/Fe leading type. 

intp and INTp/ILI have more in common with each other than intj. So it's wrong to say that intp=INTj.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Eye of the Potato said:


> One of the biggest differences between intp and intj is that an intp wont be frustrated when people throw their plans off, since they are used to throwing their own plans off. An intj would find that very frustrating, their Ti allows them to follow through on plans to the letter and it can be frustrating when other people can't do what they find so easy. This is natural for every type. I think this is where you see the difference between a Ni/Si/Ne/Se leading type and a Ti/Te/Fi/Fe leading type.
> 
> intp and INTp/ILI have more in common with each other than intj. So it's wrong to say that intp=INTj.


if you read the descriptions of INTp and INTJ they match. someone who claimed to be an INTP that I talked to, clearly is a Ti user, Ni is foreign to them. Ni gets a vision, Te puts into action based one external references. sounds like an action type person. Ti works with principles, and Ne looks at possibilities. sounds like someone who doesn't "know the right answer", but rather "trying new things". this same "INTP" clearly isn't the planning sort, and also doesn't use Ni, it was clearly TiNe. ok, if intp!=INTj, then intp!=INTP. based on how they described Fi and Fe, it's the opposite of what one would expect. doing what the group does is Fi to socionics and Fe is internal.

added:

basically it is a different system, but if you read the descriptions of the most important cognitive processes then INTp would be INTJ. but like you said if INTJ isn't INTp, then there's no way INTP is INTp either, since it's a different system. even the site officially says INTP/INTJ is INTx MBTI. but based on the description IMHO INTp sounds like INTJ, and INTj sounds like INTP.


----------



## Eye of the Potato (Mar 14, 2011)

phantom_cat said:


> if you read the descriptions of INTp and INTJ they match. someone who claimed to be an INTP that I talked to, clearly is a Ti user, Ni is foreign to them. Ni gets a vision, Te puts into action based one external references. sounds like an action type person. Ti works with principles, and Ne looks at possibilities. sounds like someone who doesn't "know the right answer", but rather "trying new things". this same "INTP" clearly isn't the planning sort, and also doesn't use Ni, it was clearly TiNe. ok, if intp!=INTj, then intp!=INTP. based on how they described Fi and Fe, it's the opposite of what one would expect. *doing what the group does is Fi to socionics and Fe is internal.
> *
> added:
> 
> basically it is a different system, but if you read the descriptions of the most important cognitive processes then INTp would be INTJ. but like you said if INTJ isn't INTp, then there's no way INTP is INTp either, since it's a different system. even the site officially says INTP/INTJ is INTx MBTI. but based on the description IMHO INTp sounds like INTJ, and INTj sounds like INTP.


I'll get back to this when I have more time but that bolded part is way off for starters.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Eye of the Potato said:


> I'll get back to this when I have more time but that bolded part is way off for starters.


no, I read what it said, and Fi sounds like Fe.


----------

